# Nosferatu - Master of Shadows from Resin Crypt WIP



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Just started work on this and plan to have it done before Jerseyfest next month. The 1:6 sculpt is great and the casting is clean. The kit comes with a wall, rat covered floor, stairs and a clear cast lantern which I'll be lighting. The pose is absolutely perfect for casting the famous shadow scene on the wall. The kit comes with a shadow stencil but I will be using one of my own lighting inventions to give the model a 'silver screen' treatment. Imagine Monarch's styrene kit from a few years ago, on STEROIDS! Really looking forward to the build!

Regards,
Matt

Preview video:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are a couple of shots of the lamp 


and a quick light test:




Here is the parts breakdown. 


The kit comes wit two options for the floor, one with swarming rats and one just plain



The figure nails Max Schreck 'dead' on:



And I really like the manicure:



The entire WIP gallery lives here:
http://s876.photobucket.com/user/Spockr/library/Nosferatu - Master of Shadows/MOS WIP August 2013


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow...Great looking kit, I love the Base with the swarming Rats:thumbsup:
Very cool kit , and lighting up that lantern is really going to give this kit the eeriness it deserves.
Looking forward to this wip...
Denis


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Wow...Great looking kit, I love the Base with the swarming Rats:thumbsup:
> Very cool kit , and lighting up that lantern is really going to give this kit the eeriness it deserves.
> Looking forward to this wip...
> Denis


Thanks McDee :thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Progress on the lantern:

Masked and base coated with Tamiya Matt Black



Drybrushed with Tamiya Dark Copper



Inside of the 'glass' coated with Future



Beauty shots with a Creepy Candle


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Great job so far Matt...this is going to be awesome!!

Ben


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

septimuspretori said:


> Great job so far Matt...this is going to be awesome!!
> 
> Ben


Thank you Doctor.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Some footage of the lantern in action.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are a few more progress pics:

I put magnets into the hand/wrist so they can be "positioned at will" and it also make them easier to paint.




Base build up. 15" high!


I chose the rat base option because I just had to!


Am leaning towards this skull mod


And this image is just for fun


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

You have some great ideas going on with this! I am very impressed with the talent you have for building, just awesome! Looking forward to your next posting on this one now as well as your Monarch Ghost project!

Rob


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

RobP. said:


> You have some great ideas going on with this! I am very impressed with the talent you have for building, just awesome! Looking forward to your next posting on this one now as well as your Monarch Ghost project!
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob. Your comments are much appreciated. Like you and the work you did on that recent Bride build I'm always looking for ways to push modeling skills for maximum fun. ;-)

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Just about complete except for weathering but I couldn't resist letting Graf Orlok lurk about...


----------

